# John Adams - HBO Miniseries on Blu Ray



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

After waiting now for a number of weeks since the DVD came out...

I have been searching and researching to determine when we might see the Blu Ray version of John Adams - the HBO Miniseries.

My inside contacts have now come through and indicated that the target date for the Blu Ray release of this high-awarded multi-BD disk set will be the week of 6/19/09. 

There is always the cahnce it might be moved up or back slightly...but this is the current target release date. My wife and I have been anxiously awaiting it in HD, having seen parts of a couple episodes of this outstanding miniseries.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I got one more detail on this today...it should include DolbyHD audio....still waiting on specs for 1:85:1 or 2:35:1...no info on that yet...


----------



## bdowell (Mar 4, 2003)

This should be pretty nice in Blu-ray, but given HBO's history of over-pricing their disc sets, I would expect it to be vastly over-priced.

Personally, the $13 a month charge that I paid for the 3 months that it aired on HBO was well worth it, even with a few slow spots in the series.

One potential advantage to the Blu-rays would be that there should be some nice extras included. Some featurettes, documentary segments, and other materials that will expand on the series content and offer a little additional value to help justify the price.

I'd consider buying the Blu-rays, but having seen the series, I'll probably wait out some price drops before making the leap.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

HBO does tend to have a higher MRSP...but you can find them at discount with a little shopping...

In any case...this is one of the best minseries done in many years, so it will certainly be in my Bly Ray collection. My wife only saw parts of 2 segments..so she is also looking forward to going through the entire miniseries from the beginning.


----------

